# Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein



## DonUrlaub (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo Freunde des Angelns,


geht es Euch nicht auch manchmal so;+  
Da verabredet man sich kurzfristig mit einem Kumpel zum Brandungsangeln an einem Samstag oder Sonntag und bekommt leider keine Wattis oder Seeringelwürmer mehr. :r 
Gründe dafür kenne ich zu genüge:
-Mal wieder zu lange gepennt (hallo Seeksoul) und alle Geschäfte, die 
 Wattis führen haben bereits geschlossen bzw. die Geschäfte, die noch 
 geöffnet haben, führen keine Watt- oder Seeringelwürmer. :v 
-Keine Würmer vorbestellt.
-Angelgeschäft hat Vorbestellung bereits an anderen Angler verkauft.
u.s.w.
Aus diesem Grunde wollte ich hier mal einen Thread eröffnen, in dem
jeder seinen Köderautomaten vorstellt. #6 
Ich habe hier erst einmal nur den Bereich Schleswig-Holstein gewählt.
Vielleicht kann man diesen Bereich ja auch auf andere Bundesländer ausweiten.

Und hier nun mein spezieller Automat. Für einen Angeltrip nach Dänemark gibt es keine bessere Alternative, zumal die Würmer immer schon frisch sind und somit auch bei einer längeren Autofahrt noch gut am Haken sitzen. 
Er ist immer gut mit Wattis, Seeringel- und diversen anderen Wurmarten befüllt.

DS Angelsport - Center
Ochsenweg 72 - 74
24941 Flensburg -Weiche
Tel.: 0461/91514
Fax: 0461/92130
http://www.dsangelsport.de/index.html
Der Köderautomat ist täglich, auch an Feiertagen zwischen 6.00 Uhr und 22.00 Uhr geöffnet.

So, jetzt seid Ihr an der Reihe.

Gruß Don


----------



## haukep (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*

Man kann auch einfach direkt nach Grebin fahren und bei Herrn Kock kaufen. Der ist fast immer da und man kann auch vorbestellen. Er holt seine Würmer immer direkt aus Holland und firscher geht es garnicht, denn er nimmt sie immer direkt aus den großen Sterpopr-Kisten. Wer seine Nummer möchte, der schreibe bitte PN...


----------



## Hasenfuß (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*

Super Idee!

Allerdings kenn ich nur den Automaten.
Sonst muß man selber werben gehen oder auf Heringe aus dem TK zurückgreifen...:m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*

habe diesen Automat/Laden  in Heiligenhafen gefunden. Ob der was taugt, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## haukep (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hey, den kannte ich noch gar nicht. Ich muss den beizeiten mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*

@ ALL
der automat in heiligenhafen steht zwar noch noch dort, ist aber seit über einem jahr defekt und angeblich bekommt man keine teile mehr !!!!!

mal so am rande, samstag im sund von 15-19 uhr 9 dorsche und ein butt.
ca. 10 nemos schwimmen wieder.


----------



## haukep (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*

Schöner Fang  Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Automaten!


----------



## sunny (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*

Klasse Sache das mit den Automaten #6 .

Braucht man dafür Wertmünzen oder Ähnliches, nimmt die Kiste nur Kleingeld oder ist das so'ne hochmodere Kiste wie z.B. in einem Parkhaus. Geldschein rein, Wechselgeld zurück.

sunny  |wavey:


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*

@ sunny
also der heiligenhafen funktionierte damals mit kleingeld.
der sah so aus wie einer dieser blumenautomaten an den bahnhöfen. mann musste geld einwerfen und wenn der gewünschte artikel (wattis, bleie, vorfächer usw.) sich bis ins sichtfenster gedreht hatte musste man auf stop drücken und mann konnte die sachen rausnehmen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann auch einfach direkt nach Grebin fahren und bei Herrn Kock kaufen. Der ist fast immer da und man kann auch vorbestellen. Er holt seine Würmer immer direkt aus Holland und firscher geht es garnicht, denn er nimmt sie immer direkt aus den großen Sterpopr-Kisten. Wer seine Nummer möchte, der schreibe bitte PN...



Na sauber Hauke. Egon wird Dir bestimmt einige Wattis umsonst dazugeben, wenn die Männers ihm die Hütte einrennen . Der Rubel muss rollen, wa? #6  Ich werd ihn mal fragen, ob es ihm recht ist, wenn wir seine Nr. weitergeben. Ich denke schon, denn es bringt ja Geld......... Ich werd demnächst die Brücke unsicher machen oder nach DD fahren.


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hey Dennis. Ja, die Nummer kann man doch bestimmt weitergeben, es rufen doch dauernd Leutchen an, die Würmer bestellen wollen. Ich weiß noch nichtmal mehr, wo ich die Nummer her habe, solange habe ich die schon.... Aber mit den Wörms4free müsste man mal mit ihm schnacken...


----------



## DonUrlaub (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*

Wat denn,
gibt es sonst keine Automaten mehr in Schleswig-Holstein?
Dat kann ich ja kaum glauben.
Leute, rückt doch mal Eure (Geheim-)Tipps raus.


Don


----------



## Macoers (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hallo,
wir suchen krampfhaft im Internet ein Hersteller für diese Köderautomaten. Hat dafür jemand ein Tip für uns ?

Oder kann uns jemand eine Adresse eines Lieferanten geben ?

Wir möchten in unserem Geschäft auch einen Automaten aufstellen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin 
@Macoers
nur so als kleiner Tip... ruf mal bei DS-Angelsport Center in Flense an und frag woher deren Automat kommt  da Du nicht mal aus der Region kommst sollte die Info eigentlich kein thema sein #6

Chris


----------



## Macoers (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*

@ MFT-Chris

Ja daran hab ich auch schon gedacht.
Das werde ich dann mal machen.
Wird sich ja nicht sonderlich mit dem Snickers oder CocaCola Automat unterscheiden! *grins*
Oder sogar beides !? Würmer und ne Cola dazu?


----------



## prophet12 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*

Also ich kenne auch nur den Automaten in Flensburg.
Ich glaube in Kiel würde sich so ein Automat auch lohnen.


----------



## mtpmoni (18. April 2008)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen Getränkeautomaten mit Kühlung geholt. Nachteil: ich braucht Behälnisse in Büchsenform. So z.B. Abmessungen wie eine Bierbüchse 0,33l oder 0,5l.
Kennt einer von euch solche Behälnisse  für Tauwürmer?

gruß mtpmoni


----------



## prophet12 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Köderautomaten in Schleswig-Holstein*

Mh ich kenne solche Behältnisse nicht !
Was hast Du vor mit dem Getränkeautomat ? Willst du so einen Köderautomaten bauen ?
Wenn ja wo soll der stehen ?


----------

